# Skin allergy... What food do you reccomend?



## summit72 (Oct 4, 2008)

I have a lab that has skin allergies any quailty dog food that anyone has had good results with????


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I feed both of my labs Kirkland brand food from Costco. The one is still on puppy food, but I feed the older one the lamb (green bag). Both dogs love their food, and neither has had issues with allergies. Plus it doesn't cost as much to feed them.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Read this first. http://pets.webmd.com/dogs/dogs-and-food-alergy-or-allergies

1. Are you positive your dog doesn't have fleas?

2. I'd recommend a food without whatever is causing the allergy. That's not a smart-alec answer. It's going to take an allergy test, switching to a hypoallergenic feed (expensive), or changing feeds every so often to figure out what the dog is allergic to. Skin allergies are likely attributed to a grain source or possibly a protein source. 
If you're feeding something with wheat, change to something with rice or potatoes. If that doesn't work, you can probably eliminate the grain as a possible allergen. Then try switching to a feed with a different meat source. If you're feeding something with a red meat base, switch to chicken, etc. 
Those fish and potatoes or duck and potatoes feeds are very expensive, but your dog won't be allergic to them.

3. Try feeding your dog some fish oil capsules for healthier skin and coat.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

BirdDogger said:


> 2. I'd recommend a food without whatever is causing the allergy.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## phoochoo (Oct 19, 2011)

What is a prescription strength allergy medicine that is equivalent to Zyrtec? Now that Zyrtec is available over the counter, I pay a lot more for it than I did w/ my co-pay for the prescription. Is there a prescription allergy medicine that is similar to Zyrtec?
______________________________
affiliateelite ~ affiliateelite.com ~ adgooroo ~ adgooroo.com


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

You really need to find out what is causing the skin allergy first. It may not be the feed but something in your yard or areas where your dog comes in contact with. I had a dog that had a very bad skin allergy. His fur would fall out and he'd scratch until his skin bled. I contacted the breeder and she told me that the mother had come down with a corn allergy after giving birth. That was the only skin allergy in the pedigree. I started to feed him VF brand from IFA and he pretty much cleared up within a month. I also supplemented Omega 3 fish oil to help his coat become healthier. Only in the hottested months he would loose just a bit of belly hair but never got the the point of bleeding again. Also, if you give treats, make sure the treats are corn free also. I've been told the corn allergy is the most common skin allergy in dogs, and they can get it at any age. Just something to try.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Also, you can give your dog benadryl. My vet prescribed me some for my dog but it's the same stuff as over the counter, you just gotta get the dose right. I didn't use the benadryl very often as it made my dog all droopy and tired.


----------



## deadduck (Jul 21, 2009)

Take your dog to the vet, and they will be able to identify what is causing the problem. Over the counter "hypoallergenic" or "one protein source" diets often contain other protein sources. For example, if a diet says lamb and potatoe, it probably contains trace amounts of chicken or something else that will still trigger the food allergy in your dog. There has been some recent tests proving this.

If you want a true Hypoallergenic food, you will need to get a prescription diet from your vet. The Dermatology 4 Animals in SLC prescribes Royal Canin.


----------



## Pops2 (Jul 28, 2010)

best hypoallergenic food i've ever fed was roadkill deer.


----------



## Pintail Retrievers (Jul 21, 2010)

deadduck said:


> Take your dog to the vet, and they will be able to identify what is causing the problem. Over the counter "hypoallergenic" or "one protein source" diets often contain other protein sources. For example, if a diet says lamb and potatoe, it probably contains trace amounts of chicken or something else that will still trigger the food allergy in your dog. There has been some recent tests proving this.
> 
> If you want a true Hypoallergenic food, you will need to get a prescription diet from your vet. The Dermatology 4 Animals in SLC prescribes Royal Canin.


WOW!!!!! You would think this guy works in the dog food industry with an answer like this!! Royal Canin perhaps???? Maybe a degree in Zoology or something like that???


----------



## Steve Shaver (Mar 9, 2008)

Once had a chocolate female with really bad coat and itchy skin. Put her on lamb and rice, no particular brand, and it helped a lot.


----------



## summit72 (Oct 4, 2008)

Swithched her to Eukanuba sensitive skin HUGE difference highly recommend this food!


----------



## ddhunter (Jul 17, 2011)

My brit has had good success with "pro plan for all life stages"


----------



## Steve Shaver (Mar 9, 2008)

summit72 said:


> Swithched her to Eukanuba sensitive skin HUGE difference highly recommend this food!


I also feed Euk, not the sensitive skin though, and think it is the best food made.


----------

